# harbor freight vacuum pump vs. gomco/schuco aspirator/pump, or just go with Mityvac?



## TimTheWiner (Feb 18, 2012)

So after searching and reading through a number of posts regarding degassing I do need bit of assistance. I am on my FIRST wine a kit (Niagara Mist Blueberry Pom), that I believe is ready to bottle in the near future but definitely is not close to degassed. I did stir many times per instructions but I don't even think I'm close. I was thinking of picking up a drill mount stirrer or even Mityvac 8000 series, but after reading the pros and cons I am wondering if I should jump straight to a vacuum pump. Seems like a piece of equipment that will make things much easier in the long run. 

I could easily swing the $40 for a Mityvac, but from what I here sore hands are imminent. I don't know that I want to spend $200-$300+ on a medical/dental aspirator or vacuum pump, but I did see this which I believe some people use (however not sure exactly what to do without a pressure gauge, plus no overflow tank): http://www.harborfreight.com/25-cfm-vacuum-pump-98076.html

I don't have a ton of extra money, but can sell a DJ controller that I never use for about $450 (more than enough to cover the expense), so I need some opinions. Should I start out basic and just go with the Mityvac? Do I need a drill stirrer for initial degassing or can I simply jump to better methods? Does the harbor freight unit seem good (I like the price), and if so does anything need to be done as far as a pressure gauge or overflow tank? I am still kind of in the dark with this stuff and any help is much appreciated. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2012)

If you can swing the $200 for it, I would go with the set up from Vacuum Pump Man, one of our sponsors. The pump can be used to transferring, filtering (with the purchase of a filter cannister), bottling and de-gassing. If you think you are in the hobby for the long haul, that is what I would recommend. If not, I would either stay with the manual stirring or get the drill attachment.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2012)

The main disadvantage with the Harbor Freight pumps is that they are not oilless and spew out an oily vapor that both stinks and is not all that healthy. If you can't afford the better setup yet, either use the drill type or even just give it longer. Let the temperature of the wine come up to about 75 degrees and it will degass much easier.


----------



## Flem (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree 100% with Rocky. The All-in-one pump is all you'll ever need.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the Harbor Freight pump and I'm happy with it. With that being said, it took an entire day to get all the extra brass fittings, gauge and valves I needed and they were not cheap. If I had to do it all over again I would get the All In One in a heartbeat.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a cheap son of a gun but broke down and spent the money for the All In One and have never looked back. "That Being Said" if you don't think think you're going to be a lot of wine I used the drill prior to that and didn't have any problems getting the gas out.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2012)

Dont do the harbor freight thing. for the same amount of money you can get a better pump off Ebay with much more stuff like hoses and the overflow canister. Here is the exact pump I used to sell from the exact guy I used to buy mine from and I can tell you it is an excellent pump and excellent seller!!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOX-SUC...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb84fd9c

Now, that being said you will still need a few things like dble drilled bung to degas and stuff like that. The Best thing to do is go the "ALL IN ONE" pump from our advertiser as its all done for you and you can just start using it right out of the box without searching many other sites and paying more shipping for other odds and ends.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 18, 2012)

Sweet. You guys are awesome and super fast replies. Looks like my mind is made up and maybe just go with the all-in-one. I prefer to work "smarter over harder" and this DJ controller hasn't been touched once for 2 years, so on eBay it shall go. I think winemaking is calling out to me more than "making beats", and I still have plenty of other equipment that I can still work with should I decide to pursue making electronic music as a hobby. Anyone have a link for that pump or should it be easy enough to find with a search.


----------



## Flem (Feb 18, 2012)

Just keep clicking various links. It'll soon appear on one of the banners at the top of the page.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2012)

Or go to the main menu of the forum and you will find it under "Vendors."


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 18, 2012)

i hear much good about Vacuum pump man and that says a lot....i also know i bought a vac set up from Wade a Schucco aspirator set up that is great as well...dont know if Wade still sells em


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2012)

Nope, dont sell them anymore but always give a link to the place on Ebay where I bought all my new ones. Id rather see evryone buy the All in One from our sponsor though as they will be much happier not having to go out and buy a bottling aparatus, dble drilled bungs, and other stuff from different places as youll spend more money that way for sure just to end up with the same thing or not even as good!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 18, 2012)

I truly appreciate all of the support. I have put alot of time and effort into making this business a success. I enjoy the interaction with other winemakers like myself.

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I truly appreciate all of the support. I have put alot of time and effort into making this business a success. I enjoy the interaction with other winemakers like myself.
> 
> Thanks Steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/



No problem, Steve. You don't happen to have one lying around that could be used for "long term, full use, field evaluation" do you?


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 18, 2012)

After a PM with Wade, I think it deals the deal and I will end up going with the All In One. Great to see you are doing pretty well with this product!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2012)

Steve, Im just glad someone took over and greatly improved on where I left off. I just wanted to offer the guys amd gals here something to make their winemaking easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 21, 2012)

So I think I am going to order my All-In-One today. I did call back the shop where I get my kit wines and some supplies. The owner seems like kind of an old timer and against any new techniques, etc. When I asked them about what they recommend for degassing, they always say time is the answer for everything. They seem to think the gas will disappear by waiting a few more weeks, or racking and waiting a few more weeks. How much validity is there to this? I know wine making does require patience, but if it's not hurting anything by using a pump or similar device then why wait? They just seem to say time is the answer for everything. I do tend to get a bit antsy, but the pump seems like such a better idea especially when it comes time to bottling.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2012)

Kit wines will not degas or not degas enough just from time! Wine made from grapes and pressed will degas no problem but when its gently racked from one vessel to another its near impossible to hget the gas out.


----------



## vin_man (Mar 20, 2012)

Shockwave, I got one of the pumps Wade mentioned. I got an inline filter too. I bet I only have $130 in the whole thing. I bought the drill attachment at first. I wasn't sure I would like the hobby,I found out I love it!


----------



## vin_man (Mar 20, 2012)

Steve looks like he made a great setup. Worth every penny!


----------

